# Game 23: Phoenix Suns @ Sacramento Kings (on the road again...12/16)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (16-6) vs Sacramento Kings (10-11)*

*When: Saturday, December 16th
Time: 8:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_“Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, 
nothing is going to get better. It's not.” _ 


*Previous Game Recap*


> PHOENIX(AP) Boris Diaw's fifth career triple-double helped the Phoenix Suns run their winning streak to 13 games - one shy of the club record - with a 105-101 victory over the Golden State Warriors on Friday night.
> 
> The Suns, far from their best after a five-game road trip, led by 25 early in the second quarter, but blew most of it by halftime and trailed by as many as eight in the third quarter.
> 
> ...



*Matchup of the Night*









*Shawn Marion vs Ron Artest*


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) Shawn Marion (PF) Boris Diaw (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Sacramento Kings Projected Lineup: *






































*(PG) Mike Bibby (SG) Kevin Martin (SF) Ron Artest (PF) Kenny Thomas (C) Brad Miller*

*NOTES:*
Suns and Kings both played last night.
Suns have won 13 in a row.
Miller and Artest are back in the starting lineup.​

This will be interesting to see if the Suns have another win
in 'em. The Heat beat the Kings at Arco Arena so anythings
possible right now.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i think they lose this one. got that feeling...


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I have the feeling its going to be a hell of a game, but we're going to tie that streak!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Let's go Suns!


I thought before last night's game, we would've lost. I think we win tonight and ultimately break the franchise record against the Raps on Tuesday :yay:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Let's go Suns!
> 
> 
> I thought before last night's game, we would've lost. I think we win tonight and ultimately break the franchise record against the Raps on Tuesday :yay:




Yeah, I hope so....


Either the Suns will be beaten by the Suns or they will
beat the Kings.

Phoenix usually shoots themselves in the foot when they lose.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Let's go Suns!
> 
> 
> I thought before last night's game, we would've lost. I think we win tonight and ultimately break the franchise record against the Raps on Tuesday :yay:


I agree


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are down 50-45 at the half. :sadbanana:

Kevin Martin has 18 pts for them.

Amare has 10


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Suns have really come out this half. It's 73-66


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

80-73 Suns up. end of 3rd. Outscored them 35-23 in it.

Nash has stepped it up or so it seems by his numbers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

9:02 SAC - Full timeout (Timeout #5) 
9:03 PHO - Layup by L. Barbosa. Assist: B. Diaw 
9:07 PHO - J. Jones steals the ball from R. Price 
9:15 SAC - K. Thomas defensive rebound 
9:15 PHO - L. Barbosa missed a layup 
9:41 SAC - J. Salmons made a 15-foot jumper along the left baseline. Assist: S. Abdur-Rahim 
10:07 PHO - Reverse layup by B. Diaw 
10:23 SAC - Bad pass by J. Salmons 
10:33 SAC - K. Thomas defensive rebound 
10:36 PHO - J. Jones missed a 23-foot jumper from the right wing 


Suns 89-79 now


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 96-85 with 5:52 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

side thought.

I wish some of our fans would quit creating threads in the general _trying_ to prove something, or make a point that shouldn't even be made yet. I hate when fans of any team do it, and also, if you haven't noticed, it doesn't work.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

101-91. Suns. Amare with a 3 pt play chance


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2:34 left. 101-93 Suns


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

103-98. Suns.

37 secs left for franchise tying record.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash sealed it 105-98. Suns win. 14 in a row. :cheers: 


PHX-SAC


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nash sealed it 105-98. Suns win. 14 in a row. :cheers:
> 
> 
> PHX-SAC



I really didn't expect the Suns to get this one.


I think a new Suns streak will be taken by this team
next Tuesday......:biggrin:


----------

